# PwrPvt Error Message



## tcardwell (Dec 17, 2014)

Just started diving in to PowerPivot and have received the following error message when trying to add a table to the data model:

PowerPivot for Excel 2013 is in the middle of an action that blocks interaction with Data Models.

Has anyone seen this before??

Thanks, Tom


----------



## scottsen (Dec 17, 2014)

Ya, I sometimes get that and just close the Power Pivot window, then it is happy again.  Otherwise, close Excel, make sure no stray excel processes are running (task manager), then fire it up again.


----------

